# Please play with me billy



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's secret Santa got ruby a brown squeaky stick, it no longer squeaks, but there isn't a day that goes by without her sticking her stick in someone's face for a play! 
Billy was too busy digging stones.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Please billy play stick with me......
Go away - I'm digging!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor ruby had to play lick the stick by herself.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Subtle  
I see Ralph was ready to dash in and steal the stick at the first opportunity!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

But they cuddled up together for a nap, even though ruby was only just on the couch!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Subtle
> I see Ralph was ready to dash in and steal the stick at the first opportunity!


Ralph knows it's Ruby's stick, he does steal it and teases her for a game of chase on occasions, I think he was more interested in digging the stones with billy.
Which I hasten to add are the bane of my life - billy digs huge holes in them.... They're right outside the front door, I have fell in one before now!
Another job to add to the ever growing never ending home improvements to do list - flag the patio area


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that is pretty cute!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my word, that made me laugh so hard!!! Totally precious.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's secret Santa gave her the same stick. She loves it; shakes it and squeaks it up and wants me to play tug with it. The pitch of the squeak is so annoying though. Oh well it makes her happy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photo story  - she is rather good at getting her point across bless her 

Glad they are still friends for a snuggle at the end of the day


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Maggie's secret Santa gave her the same stick. She loves it; shakes it and squeaks it up and wants me to play tug with it. The pitch of the squeak is so annoying though. Oh well it makes her happy.


Ruby loves it!!
I don't mind squeaky toys in our house - the squeak never lasts for long!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Aaaagh - has Billy had a big boy hair cut?
(Love the sleepy snuggle


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad I checked in. Ruby and Billy. Too cute for words. Mine will all be scalped next week so those should be done horrifying pics.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Aaaagh - has Billy had a big boy hair cut?
> (Love the sleepy snuggle


Kind of..... I let him have it short at the back if I could have it long on the top!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> So glad I checked in. Ruby and Billy. Too cute for words. Mine will all be scalped next week so those should be done horrifying pics.


Ha thanks Donna - how's the snow? Have you thawed any??
R&R are also due a groom - they are just at that perfect scruffy length 
Ruby is such a dirty digging damp mucky little thing - she should of been a boy,
She's been digging & digging (gets it from billy) at the garden fence today, I came up with 2 solutions - she's either going under the fence as she can no longer go over it........
Or she's digging out my tortoise I lost (it escaped! ) towards the end of last summer?? 
I'm hoping for the latter .... :turtle: x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow smells like cheese all the time and she is a tramp always trying to get ozzy to mount her. I don't get it. We still have snow! I usually groom the dogs but after spending two days on Jake I need a real groomer. Pics from this weekend and one leg groomed. Had to scissor his whole body.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow Donna your snow sure is the sticky kind!!
I can't believe ozzy is the biggest in the pack.
As for willow been a fun kind of girl .... It must be these red heads Donna!!  xx
It's not true what they say about blondes


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Wow Donna your snow sure is the sticky kind!!
> I can't believe ozzy is the biggest in the pack.
> As for willow been a fun kind of girl .... It must be these red heads Donna!!  xx
> It's not true what they say about blondes


Well she is blonde now and she was fixed young!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Well she is none now And she was fixed young!


Ralph goes through the motions daily with poor ruby,
She just snaps at his ears - he doesn't learn..... Don't think he ever will
Typical male - got to try!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous boy and his dog photo essay Tracey. It made me very wistful for the "old" days here.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know I try and cherish these moments and store them in my memory - they do grow so quickly....
Lottie if your reading this - remember Henry will grow very very quickly!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tremendous! Absolutely beautiful photos and memories  Billy and Ruby asleep is an advert waiting to happen xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tremendous! Absolutely beautiful photos and memories  Billy and Ruby asleep is an advert waiting to happen xxx


Yes, they are a dream!!
It's when they are awake the nightmare begins!!  x
Here is one of billy and Ralph, Ralph is obviously keeping him warm - look at Billy's glowing chops!!
They both love prime spot if billy is napping after a busy weekend


----------

